# Smoker grate clean-up



## shaggy91954 (Jan 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips / suggestions on cleaning smoker grates?  I love to smoke, but hate the clean-up afterwards.  I spray the grates with cooking spray before the smoke but they can still be a pain to clean.  Just wondering if anyone has any magic.


----------



## ibbones (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a lot of magic here but after the smoke (on an electric smoker) I turn the heat all the way up and let them burn off for three to four hours.  Every now and then I throw the grates on my grill on high and burn everything off that way.  Then you can wire brush them and set them back in the smoker.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 18, 2015)

oven cleaner works too, but i like the burning off idea.


----------



## trailsend (Jan 18, 2015)

I use W.I.F.E.,  seriously, just hot soapy water.  I do like the laying them on the grill idea.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 19, 2015)

Every so often I take them inside and use SOS pads and run them through the dishwasher using highest water temp.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2015)

I take them to the car wash and power wash them...no soap....just water.


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm an RF guy I use a wire brush and a weed burner,  But I also spray mine down after I finish smoking when they are still hot and the water and steam clean them pretty good.

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 20, 2015)

I run mine through the dish washer and they come out spotless. When they get really bad I wire brush them then put them in the oven on the self cleaning cycle (although it makes the house smell like smoke).


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2015)

Self clean oven cycle them with the inside of the oven.... two-fer!


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 21, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I run mine through the dish washer and they come out spotless. When they get really bad I wire brush them then put them in the oven on the self cleaning cycle (although it makes the house smell like smoke).


Now that's something I might try.  Wonder how long it will take the wife to get over the smoke smell?


----------



## red dog (Jan 21, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> Self clean oven cycle them with the inside of the oven.... two-fer!


----------



## schlotz (Jan 25, 2015)

Another way:  I put mine in my twin eagles grill on high (600-700˚) and burn them off for an hour or so then run the wire brush over them.  Poof, done! 

BTW: wife didn't like the mess they left in the dish washer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and our oven manufacturer suggests removing the racks before running the cleaning cycle.


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 25, 2015)

If I use all the racks like when making jerky I hit them with the power washer but if it's just a couple I just scrub them by hand. I like the burn off idea though


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 26, 2015)

schlotz said:


> Another way:  I put mine in my twin eagles grill on high (600-700˚) and burn them off for an hour or so then run the wire brush over them.  Poof, done!
> 
> BTW: wife didn't like the mess they left in the dish washer
> 
> ...


Yea I have to make sure they aren't too bad before putting them in the dishwasher or it won't be able to clean off all the grease.


----------



## krubby (Jan 26, 2015)

Starting after the first smoke and then every time or at least every other time I have just run them through the dishwasher as well.  maybe since I have started from the beginning I don't have tons of baked on grease and food, so they come out very clean and I have not noticed much if any smoke smell in the dishwasher

Not sure what tossing a grate in that has not been cleaned for 1 + years beyond just craping off with grill brush would do


----------

